

Building json.org as a java library - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2014/06/building-jsonorg-as-java-library.html

======
justinsb
I'd recommend just using Google GSON instead; it gives you a low-level API
comparable to json.org (though much better internally IMHO), as well as a
powerful annotation/reflection driven API.

